# no puedo aaceder como root

## thor3121

hola que tal?.

les cuento:

tengo un ordenador con una instalación limpia con kernel 3.1.6 compilado con genkernel con el flag amd64 y con kde.

el problema que tengo es que puedo hacer login en gdm con mi usuario y todo funciona bien; una vez dentro intento acceder a root desde una consola y me es totalmente imposible.

-No reconoce el password de root.

cambio de tty i en ninguna de ellas puedo logearme ni con root ni con el usuario normal

-desde ubuntu accedo mediante chroot sin ningun problema

-el usuario está en el grupo whell y users

-he cambiado los permisos de /home con chmod 700 y 777 desde el chroot y desde ubuntu

-he actualizado el passwd de root y de user

-he reiniciado y añadido dbus a default pues lei por algun lugar que podria ser causa de ello

-tambien lei he ice lo siguiente:

chown /home/user/.dmrc

touch /home/user/.dmrc

chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc.

nl /etc/passwd ; ls -ld / /home /home/user

esta es la salida de /etc/group/

```
nano /etc/group/

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,vicente

floppy:x:11:root

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:vicente

cdrom:x:19:

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:

users:x:100:vicente

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

mail:x:12:

postmaster:x:249:

ssmtp:x:248:

crontab:x:247:

locate:x:246:

vicente:x:1001:

games:x:35:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:245:

plugdev:x:244:

lpadmin:x:106:

kdm:x:105:

```

y esta la decat /etc/passwd

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash                                                                                                                                                     

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false                                                                                                                                                       

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false                                                                                                                                                

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false                                                                                                                                                   

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false                                                                                                                                               

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync                                                                                                                                                     

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown                                                                                                                                        

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt                                                                                                                                                    

news:x:9:13:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/false                                                                                                                                         

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/false                                                                                                                                        

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash                                                                                                                                            

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false                                                                                                                               

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/var/empty:/bin/false                                                                                                                                   

man:x:13:15:added by portage for man:/usr/share/man:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                                   

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                                  

cron:x:16:16:added by portage for cronbase:/var/spool/cron:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                            

mail:x:8:12:added by portage for mailbase:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                             

postmaster:x:14:249:added by portage for mailbase:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                     

vicente:x:1001:1001::/home/vicente:/bin/bash                                                                                                                                        

games:x:36:35:added by portage for gnugo:/usr/games:/bin/bash                                                                                                                       

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib64/openldap:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                      

messagebus:x:101:245:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin                                                                                                              

kdm:x:102:105:added by portage for kdm:/var/lib/kdm:/sbin/nologin 
```

no se ya ando un poco perdido la verdad. se hos ocurre alguna cosa?

saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Desde el chroot edita /etc/group y a la linea de root eliminale la "x" esto deja al usuario root sin contraseña.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root:x:0:root -->root::0:root
> 
> 

 

Inicia sin el liveCD y al llegar gdm dale como usuario root para entrar y como contraseña pulsa intro a ver si cuela, despues de eso vuelve a poner la contraseña a root (cuidado con Bloq-Mayus).

----------

## afb

Una vez tuve un problema similar y lo que hice fue iniciar con un livecd. cambiar la contraseña del root del livecd. Luego copiar la línea correspondiente en /etc/shadow y con ella sobreescribir la que aparece en el /etc/shadow del chroot y luego inicias normal y utilizas la que pusiste en el livecd.

Espero que resuelvas.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> una vez dentro intento acceder a root desde una consola y me es totalmente imposible. 

 

algún error en los logs ? O que error te dá cuando tratas de pasarte del usuario que está en wheel a root ?

a mi esto me huele a consolekit o a policykit. 

saluetes

----------

